# Peppered Cory hatching (video)



## RogueGeek (Jan 18, 2013)

As I was pruning my Red Melon Sword a few days ago I noticed several Peppered Cory eggs attached to one of the leaves I had cut off. I cut the piece of leaf off and placed it in my hang on hatching tank. Earlier today I noticed they were hatching so I decided to see if I could catch the event on video. As luck would have it, the last egg started to hatch about 10 seconds after I hit the record button.

Here is a link to the video on youtube
http://youtu.be/2MPs3E1j63M

Enjoy.


Brian


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

Thats awesome! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

Aww, cute! Looks like a tadpole... 
Baby fish amuse me. Seems like they're just two huge eyes, a little speck of guts, and a wiggly tail. I don't think they even have ribs when they're that young, I'm pretty sure it's just the spinal cord and partially developed skull.


----------



## RogueGeek (Jan 18, 2013)

Hopefully these guys will live. This is probably the tenth time my corys have spawned and most of the time the other fish in the tank eat the eggs before they even have a hope of hatching or before I can get them out.

I did have one happy surprise, a couple of weeks ago I saw a new cory in the tank. It was about 3/4" long. So I guess one of the eggs from a previous mating managed to survive, hide and grow among the dense vegetation in my tank.


----------

